# Massey Harris Model 6 restoration



## David Francis (Jul 17, 2021)

My first of 4 Massey Harris Restorations, 1899 Model 6. Fortunately this was on the top of the pile and has been recovered in very good structural condition, without wheels.

I will post updates as it progresses, some measurement to start.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 17, 2021)

Seat Pillar removal without issue, Saddle branded DUOFLEX not able to read the rest


----------



## David Francis (Jul 17, 2021)

Crankset removal, chainring bolts bolts frozen, so off to the electrolysis bath for a soak.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 17, 2021)

Always need a cold White Rabbit brew when working ..... 

seat looks a lot like a Brooks B11, B13, B14 and B15 (quadruple loop sprung in rear rails), from 1899-1904, but I don't see a "Duoflex" model mentioned in the Brooks list, those models were described as "racing" saddles
looks something to this, but a lot earlier model   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/brooks-saddle.193034/


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 17, 2021)

What is the "MODEL 6" in their catalogue?

I do know the "MODEL 7" is their "_Special" Racer  ( I have that ad )_


----------



## David Brown (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi Bill 
The1899  catalogue shows the model 6 as a standard Roadster


----------



## David Francis (Jul 17, 2021)

locomotion said:


> Always need a cold White Rabbit brew when working .....
> 
> seat looks a lot like a Brooks B11, B13, B14 and B15 (quadruple loop sprung in rear rails), from 1899-1904, but I don't see a "Duoflex" model mentioned in the Brooks list, those models were described as "racing" saddles
> looks something to this, but a lot earlier model   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/brooks-saddle.193034/



I am pretty sure its not Brooks and has the cut out in middle.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 17, 2021)

David Brown said:


> Hi Bill
> The1899  catalogue shows the model 6 as a standard Roadster



This 6 is built as a racer with drop bars, from my reading the 6 and 7 are same frameset, variations is with build parts.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 17, 2021)

David Francis said:


> This 6 is built as a racer with drop bars, from my reading the 6 and 7 are same frameset, variations is with build parts.
> 
> View attachment 1447699



This ad suggest different, i now have 7 disassembled and will check frame tube sizes and weight to confirm.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 18, 2021)

There is certainly a weight difference between the 6 and 7, over 200 grams, the 7 still has paint.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 18, 2021)

David Francis said:


> View attachment 1447873
> There is certainly a weight difference between the 6 and 7, over 200 grams, the 7 still has paint.
> 
> View attachment 1447874
> ...



The only distinguishing difference I can see is the 7 head lugs have cut outs, this would not equate to weight difference, therefore tubing must be different. All main triangle tubes are 28.6mm external.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 18, 2021)

David Francis said:


> I am pretty sure its not Brooks and has the cut out in middle.



I have not seen many 1899-1904 Brooks saddles but I have owned one

your seat might not be a Brooks, but it has a LOT of similar features!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Most saddle manufacturers of the period also had a similar style of saddle in their catalogues.
You could try photographing it again from an oblique angle (with and without flash) to see if we can highlight the rest of the mystery wording any further. 
It's a long shot, but could help.


----------



## JO BO (Jul 18, 2021)

I always have some luck with applying a small amount of moisture to area and as it dries look at it with magnifying glass.  Works most of the time.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 21, 2021)

locomotion said:


> I have not seen many 1899-1904 Brooks saddles but I have owned one
> 
> your seat might not be a Brooks, but it has a LOT of similar features!



Indeed the springs and frame do


JO BO said:


> I always have some luck with applying a small amount of moisture to area and as it dries look at it with magnifying glass.  Works most of the time.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 21, 2021)

David Francis said:


> Indeed the springs and frame do
> 
> View attachment 1449510



I recon this is close, Wrights worked as a direct competitor to Brooks


----------



## David Francis (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## David Francis (Jul 21, 2021)

David Francis said:


> View attachment 1449511



Paint underway, 3 coats of black gloss enamel in the slow baker.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 21, 2021)

2nd coat for forks, the plates and caps have been polished and protected with clear, once the black dries I will trim it back to nickel


----------



## David Francis (Jul 21, 2021)

Nothing on the box in the corner so spent some time last night working on the grips, just need to rip a leather belt to make the wrap. Original was 5mm and have save one so will keep it.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 22, 2021)

David Francis said:


> Nothing on the box in the corner so spent some time last night working on the grips, just need to rip a leather belt to make the wrap. Original was 5mm and have save one so will keep it.
> 
> View attachment 1449834
> 
> ...



Cleaned up the cap, split an old leather belt and did a test wrap.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 22, 2021)

Pedals are nearly ready for reassembly, cleaned up nicely in electrolysis bath and a polish. I might just clear coat at this stage and decide if they get plated at a later stage.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 22, 2021)

A few photos of the centre axle from the 6 and 7, the 7 has the felt o’ring seals. 6 is damaged but still runs. All major dimensions the same, just a more solid bearing race on the one with the felt o’rings. I read somewhere this was an improvement on previous years centre axle. Possibly provided in the 7 and old ones used up in lesser models.??


----------



## David Brown (Jul 22, 2021)

Ron Miller.     makes pedal rubbers for the Massey Pedals.
www.bicylepedalrubbers.com


----------



## David Francis (Jul 22, 2021)

David Brown said:


> Ron Miller.     makes pedal rubbers for the Massey Pedals.
> www.bicylepedalrubbers.com



Hi David, thanks, I kept a piece and thought I might have a go myself, will check his out.


----------



## David Francis (Sep 1, 2021)

its been a few weeks, progress has been steady. Made some new felt washers for the axle and time to build up all the home plated parts.


----------



## David Francis (Sep 1, 2021)

Headset in , badge back on and bracket fittings in pace as are the cranks


----------



## David Francis (Sep 1, 2021)

Very happy with removal of williams ring that was welded to crank arm and the home nickel plating


----------



## David Francis (Sep 1, 2021)

I bought the Phillips pedals for a song at a swap meet and the seller had no use for these as they were too small bolt size, my fortunes indeed. I dropped a couple of wheels on to see how is looked, back is an 1893 tubular westwood rim with a home built tyre just for show and the front is a Dunlop Welsh with a dodgy tyre. No wheels cam with the frame, all other parts are original


----------



## David Francis (Sep 1, 2021)

With another 3 Massey restorations to do I have decided to make this one a daily rider as the frame is in very good condition. So it is to have 700x35 alloy rims, painted to look like Maple with 29er Cream Tyres and a modern 3 speed hub so it is functional. Don't hate me, wait till the 7 is done.


----------



## David Francis (Sep 1, 2021)

So now its time to hate me, as the original ring was replaced with a Williams welded to the cranks, I decided - rightly or wrongly - to make a drive train which would cater for modern chains and an old blokes legs. Its a BMX ring which I have drilled now holes and again applied fom of the home Nickel. Now to build some wheels.....


----------



## locomotion (Sep 1, 2021)

David Francis said:


> Very happy with removal of williams ring that was welded to crank arm and the home nickel plating
> 
> View attachment 1470893



What do you mean by "home nickel plating"?


Bike is looking good


----------



## David Francis (Sep 1, 2021)

I strip the parts in an electrolysis bath, then polish out the pitting trying to aviod the remnant Nickel plating, etch in hydrochloric acid and then replate in a Nickel solution all with a phone charger to power it. Lots of info on google.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 1, 2021)

i will have to try this! thanks


----------



## David Francis (Sep 2, 2021)

locomotion said:


> i will have to try this! thanks



The key is to keep everything as clean as possible in the mix and use 99%+ pure Nickel which sells on evilbay. Also if you want really good transfer of Nickel you need to take the steel to a high polish - 1000 grit plus - I try to find a balance where some of the original character is kept, not a perfect science and lots of experimenting later. There is also a thread somewhere else on the Forum regarding this.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 2, 2021)

David Francis said:


> The key is to keep everything as clean as possible in the mix and use 99%+ pure Nickel which sells on evilbay. Also if you want really good transfer of Nickel you need to take the steel to a high polish - 1000 grit plus - I try to find a balance where some of the original character is kept, not a perfect science and lots of experimenting later. There is also a thread somewhere else on the Forum regarding this.



yes,
I actually spent over 45 minutes last night watching videos on youtube and online about it and it's surprisingly an easy process
it is all in the prep and keeping the solution clean and keeping the right voltage for the distance you have between the electrodes

I was also watching another video where the guy was copper plating the parts that were more corroded/pitted prior to nickle plating to give it a smoother finish ..... and copper plating is just as simple.

I will definitely try this ..... you have given me a new goal and probably a lot of projects will get finished finally


----------



## Kombicol (Sep 2, 2021)

If you’re going 3 speed why not use one of these and keep the original sprocket 









						Ichi Bike 11 tooth skip sprocket | ichi-bike
					

Ichi Bike's exclusive 11 tooth skip-tooth sprockets for older pre-war bikes with new hubs. This will fit any Sturmey Archer and Nexus Shimano hub. The missing teeth allow the chain to shift more quickly and easily.




					www.ichibike.com


----------



## Kombicol (Sep 2, 2021)

David Francis said:


> My first of 4 Massey Harris Restorations, 1899 Model 6. Fortunately this was on the top of the pile and has been recovered in very good structural condition, without wheels.
> 
> I will post updates as it progresses, some measurement to start.
> 
> View attachment 1447445




Is than a Healing at the bottom of the pile?


----------



## David Francis (Sep 2, 2021)

Kombicol said:


> Is than a Healing at the bottom of the pile?



Yes there were 2 in there and also an early Finlay BARB, I rescued them and a lot of Westwoods, the rest I left.


----------

